# Zanderposen



## Barschfreak83 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde. 

Da ich bisher nirgendwo Zanderposen gefunden habe die mir gefallen möchte ich mir nun welche selber bauen. Aus diesem Grund würde mich die Form eurer Zanderposen interessieren, auch da ich so vielleicht einen "Mix" aus verschiedenen Posen bauen kann. 
Wenn ihr mir Bilder hier einfügen könntet wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Brummel (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Frohe Weihnachten Barschfreak83|wavey:,

ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie gezielt mit Posen-Montagen auf Zander geangelt und auch nicht von speziellen Zanderposen gehört.
Das kann daran liegen daß ich bisher nur in der Oder diesem Fisch nachgestellt habe wo Posenangeln eher nicht die bevorzugte Methode der Angelei ist.
Bin jetzt aber auch auf Antworten gespannt, man lernt ja nie aus#6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*



Brummel schrieb:


> ....und auch nicht von speziellen Zanderposen gehört.



Doch, in Holland ist diese Posenart für Zander sehr populär.


----------



## Barschfreak83 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Auch dir frohe Weihnachten Thorsten |wavey:

Es gibt spezielle Zanderposen, z.B. von der Firma Cormoran. Diese sind aber meistens um die 30cm lang, als Laufpose mit Drahtösen gebaut und haben auf der Antenne meistens eine oder zwei Kugeln. 
Sie sind ideal für Flüße wie den Rhein oder Seen, eignen sich aber absolut nicht für kleinere Gewässer wie ich sie häufig befische. 

Deswegen bin ich mittlerweile zu dem Entschluss gekommen das ich mir für mein Gewässer selber welche baue. 

Gruß


----------



## Brummel (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Oha, da hab ich sogar welche von im Kasten:m, benutze die gerne zum Köfi-Angeln auf Hecht oder zum Aalangeln, sieht man jeden schüchternen Zupfer.
Hab die unter "Laufpose mit langer Antenne" geführt.
Müßte doch eigentlich ohne Probleme machbar sein diese  Posen nachzubauen in der jeweiligen Größe und Tragkraft die Du brauchst. 
Will mich in den nächsten Wochen auch ein bißchen mit Bastelei beschäftigen, auch mal Posen probieren.
Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz schlüssig über das richtige Material für den Posenkörper, mir als "Holzwurm" wäre Balsa ganz sympathisch, aber manche schwören ja auf irgendwelchen Schaum, muß mich da nochmal eingehender mit beschäftigen.

Gruß Torsten


@kickman223,  dachte eigentlich hier gehts um "Basteln und Selbermachen" und nicht um Bezugsmöglichkeiten der Posen :q


----------



## kickman223 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

schau mal im comoran katalog da sind welche drin


----------



## Barschfreak83 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Kann morgen erst in den neuen Cormoran Katalog gucken, wenn ein Bekannter ihn mir mitbringt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Den Aufwand würde ich mir nicht machen. Ich nehme meistens stinknormale Knicklichtposen, ob da jetzt Aal oder Zander oder sonstwas draufsteht, ist mir egal. Hauptsachen länglich in der Form und gut ausgebleit. ich verwende diese Posen in kleineren Seen und gemächlich fließenden Gewässern in ca. 5-8 Gramm, wenn die nicht mehr gehen, verwende ich eher eine Grundmontage.


----------



## zorra (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*



Barschfreak83 schrieb:


> Kann morgen erst in den neuen Cormoran Katalog gucken, wenn ein Bekannter ihn mir mitbringt.


...die Pose die Tommi da zeigt ist Standard in NL...aber geh mal auf Youtube....Luc Coppens-Zanderangeln mit der Pose....der fischt die Mehtode vom Boot aber so wird sie auch von Land gefischt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Wallersen (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Im Stillwasser nehme ich immer diese hier mit 3g Tragkraft oder halt ähnliche modelle.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...t-elektroposen/mat-knicklicht-pose/detail.jsf

Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur dass die pose schlank ist, ne öse am unteren ende hat und nen knicklicht reingeht.

von der Tragkraft her reichen 2-5g im Stillwasser aus um das knicklicht hoch zu halten wenn der köfi am grund liegt.
hauptsache der fisch hat so wenig wiederstand wie irgendwie möglich beim abziehen.


----------



## DerJörg (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Auch sollte sich gewichte dort drann und wieder abmachen lassen.
Damit ich die Pose an das gewicht des Köfi angepasst werden kann.
So in der Art vom Wagler mit Öse zum einhängen.

gruß Jörg


----------



## Barschfreak83 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Hallo Jörg. 

Das mit den Gewichten erreichst du durch Stiftoliven. Ich fische meistens mit durchgehender Schnur, da sind die Bleie wirklich von Vorteil.

Gruß


----------



## Koala (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Meine sind von HT Baits, finde sie eigentlich ziemlich genial und super verarbeitet. Durchlaufpose, 33cm, 6g, farbig lackiert und mit einer Verdickung. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Die holländischen Zanderposen tragen den charmanten Namen "Hoempi Ploempi".


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Die besten Posen zum Zanderangeln sind meiner Meinung nach welche aus transparentem Kunststoff (z.B.Drennan Crystal Loafer, Crystal Pike Zeppler...).
Vorteile:
- unauffällig
- haben bei gleicher Tragkraft eine geringere Größe, daher weniger Luftwiderstand beim Werfen und fliegen deshalb weiter
- ziemlich robust; können auch mal mit Blei kollidieren, wenn auf der Montage was verrutscht

Ich nutze am Stillwasser meist stabförmige Crystal Waggler mit 4- 6 Gramm Tragkraft. Die Montage kommt dann mit einem Köfi der üblichen Größe häufig gänzlich ohne Blei aus; das Gewicht des Köfi stellt die Pose meist perfekt auf, dass noch 5cm Antenne aus dem Wasser schauen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Zanderposen*

Hallo,

wenn es um leichte Posen geht - ich mache die Posen immer so leicht wie möglich - verwende ich Schaumstoff.

Kaufen kann man diese Posen nicht mehr (weil unkaputtbar).
Deshalb mache ich sie selbst, der Schaumstoff ist billig und gut zu verarbeiten.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich dem Forum einen Bericht übergeben, wie man Schaumstoff-Posen selbst machen kann.

Gruß
Theodor


----------

